# Useful Camera Repair Links



## Mitica100 (Mar 12, 2005)

Some links you might find useful:

TLR REPAIR

PENTACON SIX

PENTACON SIX lens adapter

INFINITY adjustment on cameras/lenses (indoor)

...more to follow.


----------

